#ubuntu-phone 2012-01-16
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha everyone
<MrChrisDruif> I just found this in the repos: banshee-meego
<MrChrisDruif> apt://banshee-meego should get you there in USC
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow
<MrChrisDruif> "This package contains Banshee's MeeGo interface, optimised for running on small devices."
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-14
<mesquka> Hi
<mhall119> hi mesquka
<mhall119> \o/ you're still here
<mhall119> I always see your message right after you've left the channel
<qrwteyrutiyoup> lol :)
<mesquka> :D
<ChaozHenchman> geez, it won't be released until next year if that?
 * Tak blink
<mesquka> Preliminary ROM's could be expected in late Febuary
<dwatkins> ROM's what? ;)
<atiti_> how about pre-preliminary roms :D
<atiti_> or a very very short "building from sources"
<atiti_> or "getting started with porting to your phone"
<mesquka> pretty much
<elkng> is ubuntu-phohe will contain regular ARM version of linux where one can get any open source software compilled and run and no need to have market as for android phones ?
<hourd> no reason why not
<damian_^> so ubuntu hinted at the 14th? did anything happen?
<Tm_T> 14th?
<hourd> of Feb?
<damian_^> ahh nevermind, i was reading a forum last night and people were trying to solve some riddle shuttleworth gave, they had it come down to a date, 14th january. but i have just noticed that 14.14 is the version number of ubuntu-phone so im assuming that has something to do with it
<hourd> wouldnt it be somethign like 13.04?
<damian_^> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/102599-ubuntu-14-04-will-be-a-smartphone-and-tablet-os-so-what
<damian_^> i had read that, but noticed its from 2011. im trying to hunt down the forum post and riddle...
<damian_^> internets full of rumors and lies anyway
<ubuntubhoy> damian_^: they dont expect a release of a handset till early next year
<ubuntubhoy> but the first images and source will fall in Feb
<damian_^> oh so they will be releasing their own handset or expect other manufacturers to use it next year?
<damian_^> and yeah, i own the nexus, patiently waiting :)
<hourd> deals with manufacturers
<ubuntubhoy> other OEMs
<ubuntubhoy> that's why they announced now
<ubuntubhoy> to cast their net at CES
<ubuntubhoy> and hopefully strike a deal somewhere along the line
<hourd> i would think they will get a deal pretty quickly
<ubuntubhoy> so I doubt they will call anything a full release until the handset comes to market
<ubuntubhoy> hourd: hopefully
<damian_^> awesome, it really looks like an ios killer, hope it is recieved well :) android is great and all but being a dev myself i know first hand the troubles with using a virtual machine on low powered hardware..
<damian_^> and ios being so closed... nightmares... i gave up developing for it
<Walther> Yeah. And one thing particularly important to me: security.
<ubuntubhoy> dev'ing should be a lot easier
<ubuntubhoy> and you can start now
<Walther> I hope the ubuntu phone will have decent security for apps
<ubuntubhoy> test on your Ubuntu PC OS
<Walther> The android way has its benefits (running each app in a separate sandbox) but the apps tend to ask for ridiculous permissions
<ubuntubhoy> to be fair, there have not been many stories of large apps abusing their permisions
<damian_^> tbh deving for me is about money, its my job, and my passion dont get me wrong, but it pays well and ive made a living from it and just dont have the time to support ubuntu until it is financially feasable...
<damian_^> hehe yeah, live wallpapers requesting to send sms's and make calls,
<Walther> ubuntubhoy: but why the hell does e.g. angry birds want permissions to read my phone calls and have network access -> potentially sending my phone logs to Rovio for what reason exactly
<damian_^> (and yes i know im not very open source spirited but i dont have hours to spend coding for free...)
<damian_^> although given the posix compliances and etc, it seems dead easy to port between ios and ubuntu-phone
<Tak> hah
<damian_^> lol, i bet i just pissed off a lot of people
<ubuntubhoy> Walther: I am not saying it is right, just that of the major apps from trusted backgrounds there has been very little reports of abuse
<damian_^> i just installed angry birds, all is asks for is access to internet, and i assume thats for ads and purchases. didnt ask to read call logs or anything
<ubuntubhoy> I think it was a general example rather than exact
<Tak> there's no such thing as a general example
<Tak> it's either an example or it isn't
<damian_^> turns out the star wars and seasons versions do want to read my call logs anyway... highly suspicious
<ubuntubhoy> Tak: that's just being anal
<Tak> no, it's not rationalizing being wrong
<Walther> damian_^: yes, it is very weird.
<Walther> and those are not the only apps <.<
<Walther> otoh, i may have some hope that google some day calls me and hand a job offer, now that they can read not only my search history and email but my notes, calendar, etc as well
<Walther> :OP
<Walther> :P *
<mint_> give here
<mint_> hi
<ubuntubhoy> Walther: they can only read your info if you use their services
<ubuntubhoy> it's the choice you make
<Walther> Yes, yes... But well, point me a single mail and/or calendar app that works on par
<Walther> Apart from pen and paper, that is :P
<_DADDY> hi
<hourd> hi
<CGI1530> has anyone tried ubuntu os on a htc 0ne s yet?
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-15
<RomperStomp> Hi i was wondering if theres a way to build or install ubuntu on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1" (in the same style as Nexus 7 "Native")
<ChaozHenchman> none that I know of
<RomperStomp> join #ubuntu
<Theodore> hello
<Theodore> is ubuntu for android phone a os for cells
<Theodore> or a operating system img for cells?
<salmaan> Will it be possible to run GTK+ applications on Ubuntu Phone? or, we can to re-create the GUI using QML?
<Tak> I imagine that it's at the very least possible to make a similar gui using qml
<GuidoPallemans> I'm making a Reddit reader app for the phone! Anyone care to join me? (QML) https://github.com/brambram/UbuntuPhoneRedditApp
<Bouib> hello
<J2t> has anyone tried to install ubuntu os on a htc one s?
<J2t> or do i het to be a guinea poig?
<J2t> pig*
<J2t> dkessel, do you know of anyone that has tried to install ubuntu os on a htc one s yet?
<Tak> there's no release for ubuntu phone yet
<dkessel> J2t, no, see Tak's response
<J2t> will it be compatible with a one s?
<J2t> i already know it will work with the towers of the carrier i have...
<popey> we've not committed to any models yet
<popey> the demos have been given on the Samsung Galaxy Nexus though
<J2t> great.... i have already seen it on a nexus...
<J2t> yea.
<dangersalad> has anyone had trouble getting XmlListModel to pull data? It seems to not do anything when I load the application
<jono> GuidoPallemans, hey
<jono> thanks for working on the reddit app!
<GuidoPallemans> hey no problem
<jono> GuidoPallemans, I am going to talk to the design team to see if we can get some support from them for the app
<GuidoPallemans> waaw thanks!
<jono> also mhall119 is here to provide any help you might need working with Canonical
<GuidoPallemans> oh thanks
<jono> :-)
<jono> just post plenty of screenshots on reddit as it developers :-)
<GuidoPallemans> can you ask the design team to get some kind of reddit integration into the phone? like the facebook integration
<GuidoPallemans> I wouldn't know what they can do for the app, really
<GuidoPallemans> the design is finished, I just need to man up and make the app :D
<jono> GuidoPallemans, I will see the team tomorrow, so I can discuss it then and get back to you :-)
<GuidoPallemans> thanks!
<GuidoPallemans> I'm also in #qt-qml
<mhall119> hey GuidoPallemans
<GuidoPallemans> hmm?
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: the Facebook integration is done through Webapps scripts, I believe
<GuidoPallemans> oh..
<mhall119> which we could do for reddit too, but it would use the browser to view the site, not a custom interface
<GuidoPallemans> oh ok
<GuidoPallemans> I've asked this before, but is there an ubuntu-phone-dev? I feel like this channel is too big to ask questions about it
<GuidoPallemans> although there is #qt-qml
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: no, I think this channel is pretty much all about phone app dev though
<dangersalad> can anyone help me figure out why an XmlListModel would not be loading anything?
<mhall119> dangersalad: unable to load the XML?
<dangersalad> yeah
<dangersalad> I have it pointing to my servers api, but it looks like the server is never even getting the call
<dangersalad> is there a way to see if it is even requesting the data?
<mhall119> wireshark will let you watch allnetwork traffic on your machine
<mhall119> I'm pleased to announce that we now have Precise and Raring packages of the QML Toolkit: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/staging
<dangersalad> well thats good
<dangersalad> I changed the sources.list file to get the quantal packages on precise
<dangersalad> should I change them?
<mhall119> yes, this is a differnet PPA too, which everybody should switch to using
<dangersalad> mhall119: thanks
<dangersalad> mhall119: could that be part of my problem with the XmlListModel not making it's call out?
<mhall119> dangersalad: probably not, this is likely the same code just re-packaged for the other releasede
<dangersalad> mhall119: I do not use nework manager (I use wicd) so wireshark is a no go
<daker> dangersalad: try tcpflow or tcpdump
<dangersalad> daker: just installed iftop, looking at that
<daker> dangersalad: sudo tcpflow -i lo port 80
<dangersalad> daker: that is giving me nothing....
<dangersalad> can I not use https for this?
<mhall119> dangersalad: wireshark shouldn't care what you use for that
<mhall119> oh, https, you won't be able to ready the traffic
<dangersalad> mhall119: when I tried to set up a new connection, it logged something about loading network manager
<dangersalad> mhall119: ok, so is there nothing in place for https?
<dangersalad> mhall119: I don't understand what you mean by "ready the traffic"
<daker> dangersalad: read* the traffic because it's encrypted
<daker> dangersalad: try this sudo tcpflow -p -c -i eth0 port 80
<dangersalad> daker: I am getting something there (with wlan0 for me) but nothing is showing up besides the ip checker for conky....
<mhall119> dangersalad: wireshark reads raw network traffic, but https packets are encrypted, so while it will see the packets, it won't be able to see what's inside them
<mhall119> dangersalad: it's possible that something in your QML isn't invoking the XmlListModel properly
<dangersalad> occams razor would suggest so, I have double checked my syntax and all, but I will triple check I guess
<mhall119> dangersalad: are you following the currency converter tutorial, or writing something new?
<dangersalad> mhall119: I am following the currency converter tut, just tweaking to use my xml api instead of the currency one
<dangersa1ad> mhall119: sorry, I had to restart irc, did you have anything to say while I was gone?
<mhall119> dangersa1ad: no, sorry
<mhall119> dangersa1ad: did the XmlListModel work for you when you did the currency converter?
<dangersa1ad> I did not do the currency converter verbatum
<dangersa1ad> I suppose I will try that to see if I went wrong somewhere
<dangersa1ad> mhall119: yeah, it works fine. I will see if I can find where I messed up
<mhall119> dangersa1ad: ok
<mhall119> dangersa1ad: feel free to post on askubuntu.com or the app developer forum
<mhall119> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=417
<mhall119> http://www.askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=application-development
<dangersa1ad> mhall119: would it have to do with the url I am using for a source? it does not point to a filename, but has a query string
<dangersa1ad> mhall119: everything else is set up like the example
<mhall119> dangersa1ad: the query string might be an issue, I'm not sure
<mhall119> bobweaver: ^^ do you know if the XmlListModel can take a query string?
<dangersa1ad> mhall119: I tried pulling in an xml file from a url with .xml for the extension and it worked fine, so I guess I need to adjust my API
<epicfail> How do i get ubuntu phone on my samsung s3
<epicfail> Is it released
<netcurli> no, it is'nt released ye
<dkessel> epicfail, see channel topic please
<netcurli> *yet
<sw> epicfail: read the channel topic
<epicfail> Damn
<epicfail> Someone knows when it does
<sw> epicfail: read the channel topic
<mhall119> dangersa1ad: is your server setting the correct mimetype?
<dangersa1ad> application/xml
<epicfail> Bitches
<dangersa1ad> mhall119: should it be text/xml?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> no, I think application/xml is correct
<dangersa1ad> thing is, I have a logger running in the server app, spits out lotsa info when I run a call against it. When I start up the app with the query string, it does not log anything.
<mhall119> so the server isn't getting the connection...
<dangersa1ad> mhall119: right
<dangersa1ad> mhall119: but when I have a direct link to an xml file for the source, it pulls it down just fine
<dangersa1ad> mhall119: so it does take a query string, but does not get data over httos for some reason
<mhall119> dangersalad: ah, does your server accept https connections?
<dangersalad> mhall119: yes it does https://evillair.dangersalad.com/project.xml?auth_token=7eca1cd7fa448d92a1b0937c8a0ca16c works fine in a browser or curl
<dangersalad> mhall119: though i do have a self signed cert, so maybe I need to disable verification
<mhall119> or add it to whatever QML apps use for trusted keys
<dangersalad> mhall119: yeah, I just check my apache logs, and the cert is set up for my mail server's subdomain, and the api does not match it
<romaxa> which browser is used as default browser on ubuntu phone? som Qt Webkit1/2 based browser, chrome or something different?
<GuidoPallemans> I think WebKit
<GuidoPallemans> that'll be the easiest to make at least
<romaxa> hmm interesting. does it have QML ui? is it available in on some VCS?
 * romaxa working currently on Mozilla Embedding API's and ability to make easy Native UI on top of Gecko Engine
<popey> romaxa: i dont think that's been finalised.
<romaxa> wonder how easy it would be to put That browser UI on top of Mozilla Engine (Which has MultiThread/Process rendering and some other sweet features)
<romaxa> popey: is it based on Webkit1/Qt4 or Webkit2/Qt5 ?
<popey> it's qt5
<popey> see http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<romaxa> popey: yep I saw that, but not sure what is default browser based on... WebKit2 or 1... is there are repository for devs?
<popey> 22:22:11 < popey> romaxa: i dont think that's been finalised.
<romaxa> yep, so that is closed source until finilazed?
<romaxa> I have made async embedding api which allow to build QML browser as simple as this one https://github.com/romaxa/mozilla-central/blob/embedlite/embedding/embedlite/tests/qt/qml/qml/MainPage.qml
<popey> well, we will release an image and the source code soon.
<Walther> oh, the all-famous and geek-a-licious "released soon" :3
<popey> its still being heavily worked on, when it's ready we'll release the code
<Walther> textbook tip one, how to keep a geek/nerd waiting anxiously and excited :P
<popey> heh
<romaxa> popey: soon it is days, weeks, months, years, decades ? :)
<popey> yes
<romaxa> yes - is it typo? or you meant years?
<popey> no
<bobweaver> Hello GuidoPallemans
<GuidoPallemans> hi
<bobweaver> hey gabriel_
<bobweaver> welocme to the Ubuntu Phone channel
<gabriel_> Thank You
<bobweaver> lets see if mhall119  is around to help you with quickly
<bobweaver> ping mhall119  ^^
 * mhall119 is cooking dinner
<mhall119> is this the quickly share bug from G+?
<bobweaver> not sure gabriel_  why don't you tell the channel what you told me on G+
<gabriel_> Ok
<gabriel_> Like, I had uploaded my app for my ppa
<gabriel_> But accidentially I removed it
<gabriel_> So, arrived update about the quickly ppa
<gabriel_> So, I installed it
<gabriel_> but after, I can't type quickly share anymore
<gabriel_> like...
<gabriel_> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/share/quickly/templates/ubuntu-application/share.py", line 144, in <module>     license.licensing()   File "/usr/share/quickly/templates/ubuntu-application/license.py", line 273, in licensing     copy_license_to_files(license_content)   File "/usr/share/quickly/templates/ubuntu-application/license.py", line 107, in copy_license_to_files     '%s\n%s' % (BEGIN_LICENCE_TAG, license_
<gabriel_> That's the problem
<gabriel_> I think that is a bug
<gabriel_> I already report it
<gabriel_> Now I wanna find a new way to update my app for my PPA
<bobweaver> gabriel_,  I do not know how to use quickly only how to package
<bobweaver> gabriel_,  where is branch ?
<gabriel_> Branch?
<gabriel_> I don't know
<bobweaver> yeah like a bzr branch
<bobweaver> or git or anything like that
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-16
<gabriel_> o
<gabriel_> ok
<gabriel_> https://launchpad.net/quickly-community-templates
<mhall119> gabriel_: is this one of the qt/qml templates?
<gabriel_> noooo
<gabriel_>  HTML app: quickly create ubuntu-html-app
<gabriel_> I took the HTML template
<mhall119> oh, I think this is a known bug, aquarius hit it too if memory serves
<mhall119> the html template inherits from the python/gtk ubuntu-applicaiton template, and it didn't fully re-implement everything it needs to
<gabriel_> I didn't have any problems to make the debian package
<gabriel_> the problem is in quickly share
<bobweaver> mhall119,  does it use dch -i on every quickly share ?
<mhall119> I think so
<mhall119> it probably only runs the license check when you go to share it too
<mhall119> so quickly build wouldn't have called the code that is failing
<mhall119> if it's the bug aq found a while ago, it's using the python/gtk license command, which expects to find python files
<bobweaver> ahh I see
<fourboobs> Hi, quick question, is it possible to develop for ububtu for phones in python at the moment?
<fourboobs> ubuntu*
<midnight_> hello, ive seen the video of ubuntu phone. Is there a simulator around ?
<Tak> we probably won't have anything before sometime in february
<midnight_> k, ive installed ubuntu on my samsung note, i hope that i can install on it :P
<bobweaver> Question:  I am starting to make a app that is for american football coach's . It lets them make plays have a playbook edit scheama's for teams ect. Do you think that this is a good idea or a waste of time ?
<auronandace> bobweaver: perhaps you could ask coaches
<bobweaver> auronandace,  that is a good idea .
<smartboyhw> bobweaver, well the problem is that whether American Football coaches uses them at the first place.
<smartboyhw> Better promote it first
<bobweaver> auronandace,  it is just I stared working on it last night, and today I looked at it more in a light of how long would this take to make real nice and I Think that it would take me at least 2 to 4 months
<smartboyhw> "them" = Ubuntu phones:P
<smartboyhw> bobweaver, have a private chat?
<bobweaver> maybe I should tie something else in it to make it more then just american football or add things to make for more then just coach's but then there is the hells bells of NFL copyright
<bobweaver> sure smartboyhw
<bobweaver> thanks for asking :)
<irontrex> its lonely here
<irontrex> ?
<k1l_> hmm k
<irontrex> where to create apps anyone knows?
<k1l_> irontrex: you saw the wiki page mentioned in the topic?
<k1l_> omg, get some patience please m(
<ckpringle> hey GuidoPallemans
<ckpringle> saw your Reddit app on  youtube!
<ckpringle> I'm a UX designer at Canonical, and it's cool! I showed the guys here, we had some quick design questions / ideas if you're interested
<GuidoPallemans> yeah sure
<GuidoPallemans> ckpringle: maybe get in a private room?
<user82_> anything happeed after CES or silence for a while until we get source/images?
<user82_> producer deals...announcements?
<dangersalad> user82_: I think we will see a flurry when the images are released. I hope I can get it on my SGSII quickly....
<user82_> well i want to buy a new phone..but i wait for the first results
<user82_> i think so too dangersalad
<AndroUser2> Will the gnex be a dual boot for the os
<dangersalad> AndroUser2: meaning will it have the desktop when docked? Or dual booting android?
<AndroUser2> Dual booting android/Ubuntu or complete wipe and ubuntu only
<k1l> AndroUser2: i think most common is a native single bootup on a phone
<dangersalad> AndroUser2: IIRC you will only be able to have one OS on at a time
<dangersalad> That being said, I am sure someone over at XDA will figure out a way at some point
<k1l> but i dont know what its gonna be. but the nexus devices dont have that much internal space and no sd-card. so i think single botup is the way to go
<AndroUser2> That is what i was thinking it would be. About time to dust off my gnex from my nexus 4
<AndroUser2> Do we have any idea what install memory usage is going to be like?
<disharmonic> afaik they haven't even implemented all of the features yet
<AndroUser2> I know everything hasn't been implemented but was there an estimate?
<disharmonic> AndroUser2, i haven't seen anything like that. At this point we don't even know the minimum requirements. From the OEM guidelines i would assume 512MB should be OK
<disharmonic> ah too late
<user82_> disharmonic 512mb of what? os flash memory or ram
<disharmonic> ram
<disharmonic> user82_, ram
<user82_> ah ok...
<user82_> my phone now has 173mb of ram with android 2.2. times changed but 512 should be totally sufficient
<disharmonic> you mean free ram>
<disharmonic> ?
<disharmonic> All  new midrange phones should have at least 1GB actually. Most high end phones have more. In 2014, which is  the target year for devices shipping with Ubuntu, i suspect even low end phones will have 1GB
<user82_> disharmonic i mean ram
<user82_> and i have around 4mb free too...i rooted my phone and removed all running crap
<user82_> calendard. whatsapp. email. system+launcher. that is all running
<disharmonic> On the other hand i feel the 4GB minimum eMMC requirement is a bit on the high side
<disharmonic> user82_, you're phone must be at least 3-4 years old
<user82_> disharmonic it is around 1 year but a 115$ china thing...
<user82_> it has 256mb of ram but the gpu is a software renderer eating the rest i think
<user82_> so android has 173mb
<user82_> slow as hell....but now i am waiting for ubuntu phone
<disharmonic> That's gonna take a while
<user82_> yep..but it still works. maybe i will use another phone+image
<user82_> if it takes too long
<user82_> (2014)
<disharmonic> I've been looking at  Galaxy Nexus prices, but imo it's too expensive for what it offers atm. The nexus 4 is a much better deal
<k1l> nexus4 is a better deal, if you can manage  to buy one :)
<user82_> i will buy a used phone of the last gen (1ghz single core and 512 ram) or a gnex
<user82_> k1l true..sold out
<k1l> 1core and 512mb is to less
<k1l> i would recommend everyone (no matter if ubuntu-phone or not) to go for a dualcore and 1gb ram at least
<disharmonic> You should be able to find a phone with 1GB of ram. Most 2012 midrange phones have 1GB and more than 1GHz single core
<disharmonic> e.g. iirc this goes for ~$250 unlocked https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_III_Mini
<dmdrummond> Has anyone heard what the graphics stack is?  X, Wayland or the Android stack?
 * cielak hopes it's wayland
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-17
<mbucko> when is ubuntu phone likely to be released?
<popey> we announced that the target is early next year
<GuidoPallemans_> When will the "toolbars", "gridview", "on screen keyboard", "date picker" and "time picker" be accessible in the ubuntu qt components demos?
<GuidoPallemans_> they are currently disabled
<xiaopi[z]> oh it's end of feb now :(
<popey> xiaopi[z]: it might be later than that
<popey> the team are working hard to get everything done
<xiaopi[z]> well, as long as i can flash my next phone with it, i'm good :)
<popey> which phone?
<xiaopi[z]> currently have a gs2, plan to upgrade to gs4/gn3 this year
<xiaopi[z]> even is reactivity/power isn't really an issue, i'm currently using ubuntu for android to have my small dev kit on the go, but i really wouldn't mind running it directly, and create my perfect interface/widget with some qt/html5 apps
 * popey gets back to beer
<GuidoPallemans> ckpringle: mailed you back
<Walther> did i just drop and rejoin?
<disharmonic> yeah
<ubuntubhoy> probably been seen
<ubuntubhoy> but this is a pretty nice bit of flattery
<ubuntubhoy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-UaQTuPJ0-A
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-18
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> do you know if other then this one http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/ there is another example possibly using not only QML but QML/C++ ?
<chriadam> Andy80: http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/5.0/qtqml/qtqml-cppintegration-topic.html
<Andy80> chriadam, oh thank you :) I knew it, but I did think there was something specific for Ubuntu components :) even better for what I've to do ;) thanks :)
<bobweaver> OMG every time the dang ppa is updated it does not work for more and more people !!!!!!!
<bobweaver> Targeting one qtversion aka beta 1 is not the best of ideas just saying. Not mad but something needs to be done about this
<mhall119> bobweaver: what is targeting specific qt versions?
<bobweaver> ?
<smartboyhw> mhall119, do you know when qt5.0 is packaged for raring?
<bobweaver> Oh the compents
<bobweaver> er
<mhall119> bobweaver: our components?
<bobweaver> Yeah
<mhall119> smartboyhw: you mean non-beta packages?
<smartboyhw> mhall119, yeah. qt5.0 is available for 12.10 but not 13.04, which I really :(
<mhall119> bobweaver: can you file a bug on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit telling them where they're doing that?
<bobweaver> Components *
<mhall119> I'm not sure if this is something you can contribute a fix to or not
<bobweaver> things are in different places mhall119  depending on what qt5 version you have installed
<mhall119> smartboyhw: I'll see if we can get precise and raring builds
<smartboyhw> mhall119, thx:D
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I guess that I just think that it is a little bit silly to be building off of beta 1
<bobweaver> when final is released
<bobweaver> I guess that this is more of a wish list thing. for qt-edgers ppa
<mhall119> bobweaver: they've got final packages in a separate PPA now, but only for quantal atm
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper
<bobweaver> mhall119,  cool ! how does that play against the ubuntu-ui-toolkit ?
<bobweaver> I mean I am sure that it is easy to install but from ppa ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: that I don't know, these packages install it to /usr/ instead of /opt/
<mhall119> but the ~test1 in the version number makes me cautious
<bobweaver> I see that Gabor Loki has a ppa also ?
<bobweaver> for sed kit
<Traumatizer> I''m sorry if this is a dumb question but I can't really seem to find any documentation on developing for ubuntu phone other than the CurrencyConverter tutorial.
<Traumatizer> Yea it was pretty dumb. I found it: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<GuidoPallemans> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-qmltypereference.html
<Traumatizer> Hi, does anyone know how I can make an object extend from another? For exampe: URLContainer extends Rectangle like you would do in Java
<disharmonic> Traumatizer, dunno. Maybe try the #qt channel. Or some of the other related ones
<Traumatizer> Alright disharmonic. But I don't know if it would work in the first place. I'd need to create a new instance of that object than too. Using something like: New URLContainer = new URLContainer(arguments)
<Traumatizer> and I doubt that is possible in Qt but i'm very inexperienced, so who knows
<disharmonic> Traumatizer, I directed you to the QT channel because you posted this in #ubuntu-phone that uses QT5/QML  for UIs
<Traumatizer> disharmonic, but how can you than program an app? If Qt is only used for the UI? You need more than that right
<disharmonic> Not sure, it's supposed to be running a full linux stack under the hood. C++ at least i guess or any compiled language that has QT bindings
<Pip> Good
<usr13> Pip: Sorry...
<Pip> it's okay
<Pip> Glad to be here
<Pip> I want to know what exactly Ubuntu for Android means
<Pip> Is it an OS or a mobile computing device like a Ubuntu phone
<Pip> Actually what I want is to install Ubuntu on my android phone
<Pip> So that I don't need to buy another Ubuntu phone
<k1l> Pip: ubuntu4android is the same like the motorola webtop or nettop thing. you have a smartphone with android and when you dock it you get a full ubuntu like on your pc. that is included in the ubuntu-phone now
<Pip> Sounds magic
<k1l> Pip: and when you read the topic, you see that there are no images or code published, yet.
<k1l> and on the ubuntu.com page you can see the hardware requirements for ubuntu-phone. so you can see if your phone meets it
<Pip> I thought they could just release some ROM as free software and I download to burn into my Android phone
<Pip> thanks
<Pip> I don't know about motoroal webtop or nettop
<Pip> But I'd check them out
<k1l> Pip: they will release some testing images and the code end of feb. but if its that easy to run on your phone i cant tell you
<Pip> Understood
<k1l> Pip: the motorola webtop thing is just to give you an idea what ubuntu4android is.
<Pip> So once I dock the phone, I get Ubuntu OS started ?
<k1l> yep
<Pip> Interesting
<Pip> So with a Ubuntu phone, the docking part is redundant, right?
<k1l> yep. that is included in ubuntu-phone
<k1l> that is ubuntu4ubuntu, if you want to call that feature :)
<k1l> but IIRC you need the more powerfull hardware mentioned in the specs table for the ubuntu4ubuntu thing
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-19
<Pip> True
<Pip> Quad-core A9 or Intel Atom
<Pip> I've been highly expecting for the release of Ubuntu phone
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, ping
<smartboyhw> Oops wrong channel, another one:P
<mhall119> http://design.canonical.com/2013/01/behind-the-scenes-notes/ all about the design process for the example Notes app
#ubuntu-phone 2013-01-20
<Ryan45> hey transhumanist
<Transhumanist> Hey there!!
<dwatkins> cat versus bat: http://i.imgur.com/2l6Aq.gif
<dwatkins> lol wrong channel, sorry
<SpartanF31> hallo!
<netcurli> hallo
<SpartanF31> is known about the date will be sold the first terminal using ubuntu, and is true that the demo shown running ubuntu-phon was a Nexus?
<netcurli> read the topic and go also to the wiki page linked there
<SpartanF31> yea! it was the nexus 4
<SpartanF31> the ubuntu phone. I truly like it.
<ubuntubhoy> SpartanF31: the one they demoed was the Galaxy Nexus, not the N4
<twobitsprite> ok, I've read the FAQ on this, but just wondering if there's any new info on this (as I'm sure this is a quickly developing area)... any news on whether or not we'll have an image for galaxy s2/3 phones and if so, any idea when?
<k1l_> you saw the /topic ?
<k1l_> and the dev-phone is the galaxy nexus. so that image will be delivered for testing purposes at that mentioned time. what devices besides the gnex will get a testing image is not mentioned so far
<israeldahl> QML question: Anyone know if the default ItemStyle.class: "new-tabs" colour can be changed to something else?  Can it be changed on certain events?
<sladen> israeldahl: at the worst, if you grab the source for the component that you're using, it will have a changelog history and "bzr blame" will tell you the name of the developer behind it
<israeldahl> sladen: OK.. bzr blame... nice :)  I might poke around here... the qml I import " Ubuntu.Components 0.1" should be here somewhere... just have to go looking I guess
<sladen> israeldahl: qt-components-ubuntu ?
<sladen> israeldahl: seems to be  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/files
<sladen> israeldahl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk
<sladen> israeldahl: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<israeldahl> sladen: I'm looking through the code now to see if I spot anything.  Thank you very much
<sladen> israeldahl: try  bzoltan  on here in about 12 hours (generally around Monday-Friday daytime UTC)
<israeldahl> sladen: I didn't find anything that seemed to contain it... I looked in all the ones I thought were obvious... I also check the c plugins... I wont be able to contact bzoltan at that time...
<israeldahl> sladen: I guess I can just deal with the grey colours for now....  it does look a bit bad... but I have some other more vital things to finish in the program.... just thought I might ask.
<sladen> israeldahl: which component exactly is it?
<sladen> is it  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Tabs.qml ?
<sladen> which which case  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/annotate/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Tabs.qml
<sladen> shows that the main author is <tpeeters>
<israeldahl> Yeah... but it seems   ItemStyle.class: "new-tabs"; is the most important part of the code.  It is the "new-tabs" bit that makes it all work.  Tabs is the oldschool non flickable kind.
<israeldahl> sladen: I am not sure where ItemStyle.class is contained... I thought it would be in Tabs.qml
<israeldahl> sladen: maybe in the theming things... I'll keep looking
<sladen> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/files/head:/themes/Ambiance/qmltheme/  There are three files named "NewTab*"
<israeldahl> sladen: Yes... that is it!!  Thanks
<israeldahl> sladen: ah.. it is an image.... artwork/background-paper.png not a colour... I guess that answers part of my question.
<israeldahl> sladen: it seems that changing that will require rewriting too much code for what I am doing right now....  maybe it will be in a future version... or I will get the time to re write the code to be able to use a colour instead of an image...  Thanks for your help!
